

Blogger starts a crowdfunding campaign to keep its servers running - aaronpk
http://www.wired.com/techbiz/media/news/2001/01/40979

======
byoung2
After reading the headline, I thought it was strange that a Google company
would need money for a new server. After clicking on the link, I see that the
article is from 2001

~~~
wanderingstan
At least they have the date on the article. Tangential rant: It's ridiculous
how many sites don't include a date at all, or hide it at the bottom, or give
month & day while leaving off the year. Seriously, the date is at least as
important as the headline.

